# should it always hurt?



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

as a newbie i get very sore the next day, i presume coz i'm literally ripping my muscles, just wondering if this will always be the case? or do you get to a point where they don't hurt anymore when you're an experience lifter?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Nothing compares to noob doms


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I get a general weariness for a day or two following a workout rather than specific pain


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

It goes away. I dont get it anymore after about a year properly training


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey Ho missy, I get Doms in my arms legs and chest but not in my back I have learnt to love it.

Also gives the missus a laugh when I'm trying to get out of the car or walk down stairs


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey Ho missy, I get Doms in my arms legs and chest but not in my back I have learnt to love it.

Also gives the missus a laugh when I'm trying to get out of the car or walk down stairs


----------



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

so if it goes away, are you still getting the same gains as you do when you're new.... i wouldd think it should always hurt? *confused newbie*

also, should you work out when you're sore.... was looking forward to a workout this eve but starting to feel sore this last hour or so so maybe i shouldn't?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

We all get doms to some degree,without them I would feel I have not worked out enough.

The NEWB doms you are feeling now are very painful and the reason a lot of people give up the idea of working out.They will subside into a "nice" type of pain that you will look forward to .


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

I seem to be getting worse (or should that be better?) doms now have I ever have in the past. Squats for me are the main culprit but I do get them after heavy bench. I think what's making the difference is that I'm doing much heavier compound lifts where as in the past I've faffed around doing the isolation nonsense. Oddly enough, I seem to get serious back pumps (to the point where I need a good ten to fifteen mins rest before hitting my next excercise) from both squats and deads yet I never get doms in my lower back.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

i hope the doms doesn't stop, it's nice like you say, feels you've had a good workout, glad it wont stop completely.

so is it ok to workout with doms? or should i rest.... what do you all do? it's not bad bad just achey.


----------



## PosterBoy (Mar 11, 2011)

It won't harm you working out when sore, it might do you some good and help shift the soreness. Just don't over-do it


----------



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for help guys. Getting bit sore-er (is that even a word!), think I'll have to relax with a beer instead and have a long workout instead tomorrow.


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Doms are not essential to gains in hypertrophy or strength. Eventually, you will get them predominantly from new routines/new moves, heavy max days and training with focus on eccentrics. So don't worry if you don't feel sore, just keep track of what you are doing and make sure you are progressing.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

daffodil said:


> Thanks for help guys. Getting bit sore-er (is that even a word!), think I'll have to relax with a beer instead and have a long workout instead tomorrow.


A woman who drinks beer/lager, that definitely deserves a 'like' and 'rep'


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Am I the only person thats worst area for DOMS is my lats? Pretty sure it's going to negative failure after reaching positive failure on pullups that's the biggest cause.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't get them when regular training, if I've had time off the gym and return the first week or 2 is savage. Bicep doms is the worst you have to walk around for a few days not being able to keep your arms straight lol


----------



## Arena21 (Apr 26, 2014)

Wow I must be on wrong forum. I am a light weight compared to you avid gym addicts. Well done daffodil for training so hard it hurts. I'm obviously not doing enough but I'm not weight training for now just building my stamina as a dance instructor getting into the weights. I love the addictive feeling the gym is giving me. If I don't go I get so miserable. Good weekend ttfn


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Arena21 said:


> Wow I must be on wrong forum. I am a light weight compared to you avid gym addicts. Well done daffodil for training so hard it hurts. I'm obviously not doing enough but I'm not weight training for now just building my stamina as a dance instructor getting into the weights. I love the addictive feeling the gym is giving me. If I don't go I get so miserable. Good weekend ttfn


I'm also a dance instructor what area do you specialise in??


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

What the fock is doms ?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Old n fat said:


> What the fock is doms ?


Delayed onset muscle soreness


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> I'm also a dance instructor what area do you specialise in??


What dance classes do you do?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> What dance classes do you do?


Ballroom /Latin,

Baby ballroom.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> Ballroom /Latin,
> 
> Baby ballroom.


Is it difficult? As in physically hard, something you could get a good workout from?


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Delayed onset muscle soreness


Thanks for that.

Didn't know it had a name, I get it worst second day after training .


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Old n fat said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Didn't know it had a name, I get it worst second day after training .


Over time it should get less painful, legs and triceps are the worst culprits for me


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

[And QUOTE=Ashcrapper;4972798]Is it difficult? As in physically hard, something you could get a good workout from?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Old n fat said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Didn't know it had a name, I get it worst second day after training .


Lol yeah the day after that's why it's delayed


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> If you did the old tradition style waltz veanease waltzes .... Etc Then you are looking more slow and refined.
> 
> But once you move on to your quick steps, cha chas, salsa, rumba you can really get a sweat going.
> 
> ...


Thanks  I'm guessing you need to be in pretty good shape to do this kind of thing, got the wife into kettlebells and cardio, she's loving it


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> Thanks  I'm guessing you need to be in pretty good shape to do this kind of thing, got the wife into kettlebells and cardio, she's loving it


That's good. Will you be moving her on to more of he heavy stuff later?

It's not so much the dancing it's keeping 20+ kids in line for an hour


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> That's good. Will you be moving her on to more of he heavy stuff later?
> 
> It's not so much the dancing it's keeping 20+ kids in line for an hour


She's mixing it up, cardio sessions at the gym and kettlebells, she's getting in great shape. Just want to keep things interesting for her


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> She's mixing it up, cardio sessions at the gym and kettlebells, she's getting in great shape. Just want to keep things interesting for her


True. The more she does the more results she will get and the more she will enjoy it.

It gets a very addictive circle  good luck to her anyhow.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

After legs/back/chest I always get some discomfort the day after.

Delts and arms is hit and miss


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol yeah the day after that's why it's delayed


What I ment was 48 hours then i.e. train Monday not to bad Tuesday Wednesday ruined .. So do I have double doms ?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Old n fat said:


> What I ment was 48 hours then i.e. train Monday not to bad Tuesday Wednesday ruined .. So do I have double doms ?


No that's pretty normal for doms

Leg days on Monday I normally can't walk at all by Wednesday and it's hallarious watching me walk down stairs.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

You get less DOMS the more you train. It doesn't matter whether you get it or not. What really matters is progression in the exercises (i.e. lifting more weight or more reps).

As an example at the extreme end of the scale, I remember Ronnie Coleman saying (back in the day) in an interview that he never got DOMS. He trained high intensity/high frequency/high volume.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

> Am I the only person thats worst area for DOMS is my lats? Pretty sure it's going to negative failure after reaching positive failure on pullups that's the biggest cause.


doms in your lats,that would be fantastic,only place i,ve never had them.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> Thanks


just got to say ,i think your avi is great makes me smile every time i see it.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

It's very normal even for experienced lifters. I used to get mental DOMS when I was a casual gym

Goer. Once I couldn't reach for anything, scratch my face do anything that involved moving my arms haha, was horrific!! For about 4 days it lasted then started to ease up lol. Put me off training for a while! People saying to me you have to push through it, but I literally couldn't move so no way could I of gone gym.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

I had begun to feel a bit sad that I wasn't feeling the doms as much recently...

Then I did stiff legged DL's for the first time ever on Friday. Worst day was Sunday but I still can't walk properly today!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Lotte said:


> I had begun to feel a bit sad that I wasn't feeling the doms as much recently...
> 
> Then I did stiff legged DL's for the first time ever on Friday. Worst day was Sunday but I still can't walk properly today!


I find going down the stairs the hardest and most entertaining lol


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> I find going down the stairs the hardest and most entertaining lol


I discovered that I use my hamstrings rather a lot... and they're crying about it lol. I tend to stride quite fast when I walk and have had to mince about instead!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Lotte said:


> I discovered that I use my hamstrings rather a lot... and they're crying about it lol. I tend to stride quite fast when I walk and have had to mince about instead!


I'm a fast strider to, tend to do the up the stairs especially with doms just to show them who's boss lol!!

Then fall over at the top.....in a heap.....trying not to cry....

It's rather amusing tho coming down the stairs I monkey swing of the spindles


----------



## dandamegs (Mar 12, 2014)

You will get DOMS worse in the early stages of exercise, and when you start a new/different routines, particularly eccentric movements.

I was really struggling after starting to do squats, could hardly walk for the next two days 

I read somewhere on this forum I think that Taurine can help.

Gave that a try and for me it certainly helped a lot, may be worth giving it a go as it is very cheap.


----------

